

My startup, Tidal Labs, launched today with a TechCrunch writeup - bkanber

I just wanted to share my excitement with HN -- I've been lurking here for a long time, and I figured "what better reason to post than this?"<p>We started Tidal Labs about a year ago, and today marks our official launch. We're now out in the wild with a handful of good clients, a nifty tech platform, and that persistent headache that comes with any startup.<p>The TechCrunch article is here: http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/10/tidal-bloggers/<p>If you don't love TechCrunch for whatever reasons, then you can skip the article and check us out directly at http://tid.al (though the article does a good job of explaining what we do -- we need to clean up the copy on our site a bit).<p>Anyways, thanks for reading. I just wanted to vent excitement on you guys. Love you all!
======
davidhansen
Congratulations. As a side question, how did you go about getting TC to cover
the launch?

~~~
bkanber
Thanks! They're a little tricky with that stuff, and my partner handles all
the bizdev stuff so I don't know exactly how he did it--I think he has an old
contact there. With that being said, TC will likely ignore you if your site
has been live for a while, but their ears perk up if you offer an exclusive on
an actual launch. Email them in the middle of the week, with some time to
spare, because they get loaded up with emails on Mondays and are more likely
to ignore you.

